# Does Revolution also protect against heartworms?



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

My 14 week old pup has been on Revolution for the past two months. The vet also gave him some Heartguard plus for heart worm prevention. I was going to order some more Revolution when I read that it also protects against heartworms. Do I need the Heartguard plus since Revolution protects against heartworms? If so, then I am going to switch to Interceptor as soon as his 3 month Heartguard supply runs out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes it does. I am surprised the vet did this-did he know your pup is on revolution? 
http://www.revolutionpet.com/revolutionpet.aspx
Revolution protects against fleas, some tics and heartworm. I get mine for about $12 a dose. We don't really have a flea problem, so I am not sure if it is truely effective if you do have fleas.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, the vet is the person who gave me both the revolution and heartguard plus. Should I just use the Revolution? That would be awesome if it really took care of the fleas and heartworms as it is less medication I would need to put in his system.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlYes it does. I am surprised the vet did this-did he know your pup is on revolution?
> http://www.revolutionpet.com/revolutionpet.aspx
> Revolution protects against fleas, some tics and heartworm. I get mine for about $12 a dose. We don't really have a flea problem, so I am not sure if it is truely effective if you do have fleas.


Is Revolution the only form of heartworm prevention used on your dog?


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

I use Frontline (for fleas and ticks) and Interceptor (for heartworms).

Is Revolution all that I need? 

On another note... It didn't work well for my cat. Two days after application, I noticed she was again covered with fleas, so I made the colossal mistake of putting an over-the-counter flea medication on her. 

That cheap crap cost me over $100 at the emergency vet. She was ataxic, stumbling around like she was intoxicated. Luckily, I was able to quickly wash it off to avoid further poisoning and the vet administered a shot to get it out of her system quickly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I only use revolution and have used it for 2 yrs. w/ no problems~3 dogs. Ticks will still attach, but die off so you do have to check your puppers for ticks if they are a problem. I think the fleas have to go thru a cycle and you have to get rid of the source, but they don't reproduce on the pet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we use Revolution. ask your Vet why he gave you Revolution and Heartguard. did your Vet give you both medicines at the same time?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought Frontline takes 48 hours to work.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I just looked at my invoice from the vet and he gave Kobe Advantage. I feel so dumb!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Soooo, what would be better to give a dog?

1. Advantage+Interceptor
2. Revolution
3. Advantage+Heartguard Plus


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I am not sure if it is truely effective if you do have fleas.


It is AWESOME with fleas - much better than Revolution, at least on the fleas in the southeast which seem to be getting resistant to Revolution. 

We use it as a HW preventative too. As far as which combo is best, that depends somewhat on your needs. If you have a problem with recurring whip or hook worms (which can happen if your yard is infected), you are better off using Interceptor and something else for fleas. If ticks are a huge issue, then Frontline maybe should be one of your choices. If you have no particular issues and just want a good all-around option or if your big problem is fleas, Revolution is great.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> 
> 
> > Quote: I am not sure if it is truely effective if you do have fleas.
> ...


Which product are you referring to when you mention that it is "better than Revolution"?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry - brain melt. I meant "better than Frontline". Oops! Revolution has been very good for us on fleas, much better than Frontline which used to work when it first came out but has been losing efficacy in these parts in recent years.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nothing to feel dumb about. it's better to make sure you're giving your dog the correct meds. you should feel proud that you're taking such good care of your dog.



> Originally Posted By: Maximus_NSXI'm so sorry. I just looked at my invoice from the vet and he gave Kobe Advantage. I feel so dumb!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Doggiedad. Do you feel that Revolution adequately protects your dog against heartworms? I'm sure the flea protection is good, however I am really concerned with heartworms.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been using Revolution on my 3 dogs for years....LOVE IT. Yes it protects against heartworm, in addition to fleas, ticks, mites, etc.

My neighbors have their yard professionally exterminated for fleas and ticks twice a year. My dogs never have anything on them. I keep telling my neighbors but they insist on Advantage


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Not to be the bummer here, a dear friend of mine used revolution for a few years. Both of her revolution treated GSDs ended up with heartworm. Apparently no one told her that they still would need to be checked yearly for heartworms on revolution, and so the company declined responsibility. They told her had she had them tested every year they would have helped cover the cost of the heartworm treatment. It did work well controlling fleas to some extent, but both dogs did aquire heartworms. I prefer comfortis and interceptor year round. But whatever you decide (especially with Revolution) have your pupper checked yearly for heartworms.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Any dog should be tested yearly no matter what h/w prevention they're on.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Our vets require a HW test at our annual visits, before they'll write a prescription for more HW pills.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree that all dogs should be tested yearly, but I find it odd that two dogs on the same preventative both had heartworms. I know that this person didn't miss a dose, as she is pretty OCD about stuff like that. I do agree that her vet should have been recommending the yearly tests, and shame on him for that. But I have a hard time using a preventative that might not work....especially when according to my vet is not too uncommon for Revolution. Not bashing here, just sharing info that was told to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use Revolution for fleas and heartworm, it also takes care of some mites. I have not had a problem yet. I use it every six weeks instead of monthly, as it says the heartworm is ok for six weeks. I never see a flea by using Revolution. 

In the winter I will sometimes switch to heart guard, though this winter I have been bad and stopped giving it to them. Since it has spiked to 50 degrees today, I might pass around the heartguard though. 

I have one dog that has gotten some demodex mange. Advantage Multi is ok in Europe for Demodex mites. Formula is the same here. So that dog gets Advantage Multi which also takes care of heart worm.


----------

